# Trouble Restarting Bolt



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

My Bolt froze a week ago. I had to do a restart and it keeps on looping from the welcome screen to the TV lost connection. It will not start back up. Tivo customer service though it was hardware. So they sent me a replacement Bolt. Got the new unit setup and working fine. I then tried a restart and I am back where I was last week. Stuck in a loop from the welcome screen to the TV lost connection. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

PS I unpluged everything (including the cable card), then reconnected only the power cord and the HDMI and it began starting up. While it was starting up, I plugged the cable card (Verizon Fios) back in and then reconnected the Fios CoAx cable and it restarted. As long as I don't have to restart the box, it works fine. I am leaving well enough alone for now. But for two Bolts having the same difficulty, there has to be something wrong with TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bill Fallon said:


> PS I unpluged everything (including the cable card), then reconnected only the power cord and the HDMI and it began starting up. While it was starting up, I plugged the cable card (Verizon Fios) back in and then reconnected the Fios CoAx cable and it restarted. As long as I don't have to restart the box, it works fine. I am leaving well enough alone for now. But for two Bolts having the same difficulty, there has to be something wrong with TiVo.


Is the same power supply being used for both or did they send you one with the replacement Bolt?

Scott


----------



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

I am using the same power adapter from my original Bolt. Tivo sent me another Bolt, without any accessories (no power adapter or remote). Once I got either Bolt to startup, it works fine? Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it possible it's booting up but the TiVo Output Resolution is set to something the TV doesn't like?

Does the built-in webpage load? 

-KP


----------



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Is it possible it's booting up but the TiVo Output Resolution is set to something the TV doesn't like?
> 
> Does the built-in webpage load?
> 
> -KP


I don't believe so on the issue Tivo output resolution. The problem does not appear to be a display issue. The Tivo keeps looping from the welcome screen (built-in webpage with the TV with the antenna ears and the word Tivo with a smile under it?) to no video display message from the TV (lost signal). The Tivo never goes to starting up. I have had the Tivo/Tv going on two years. This just became an issue last week when I had to do a hard restart. Now it won't even do a soft restart without this problem. I am getting a replacement cable card from Verizon and we will see. In the meantime, I am not even thinking about trying to do a restart until the cable card comes. Many thanks to all who replied.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Highly unlikely it is a cable card issue. Even without a cable card a TiVo will boot up. I would definitely look into the power supply as being the problem. Btw, once you got it to run, why are you restarting/rebooting it?


----------



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Btw, once you got it to run, why are you restarting/rebooting it?


I wanted to make sure the problem was actually solved...... first when Tivo customer service had me do a hard restart without the cable card inserted in my original Bolt. Then when I got the replacement Bolt, after I got it up and running with the initial setup. So down the road if the Bolt for whatever reason needs to be restarted I do not have to keep taking the cable card out then back in every time before and during the restart. Both soft restarts failed (original Bolt and replacement Bolt) with the cable card inserted.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Well, I guess anything is possible. Let us know if a different cable card solves the issue. I still think it is a possible power supply issue. I don't know, maybe without the cable card there's just a little less current draw that does the trick?


----------



## Bill Fallon (Nov 2, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> Well, I guess anything is possible. Let us know if a different cable card solves the issue.


The short answer is using a new cable card did not help with this issue. Same problem. So I did what I know works, disconnected everything, including the cable card, only reconnected the HDMI and then the power cord..... and the Bolt restarted. Reconnected the cable card and Fios CoAx and it completed the restart and works fine. I will contact Tivo customer support and see if they can provide me with a replacement AC adapter power supply. Until then, I am leaving well enough alone. Many thanks again for all your help and suggestions.


----------

